# Ballast: To glue or not to glue?



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

I have started to ballast my track and am wondering if I must glue the ballast or is it ok not to. This will be up for only about a year and we'll be downsizing so I'll want to save almost everything like the track and soundboard I'm using on the table top. Will loose ballast be a problem? It's not very deep, just enough to look decent. Thanks


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Most ballast is very lightweight. Any stray air movement such as a cough or sneeze would rearrange your loose ballast. I think your only option is to glue it down. If you use a water-soluble glue, you can salvage the track when you move.


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Yup, glue it down. I made the mistake of not doing so at first. First derailment I had...cars and engine made a fine job of messing up the ballast.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Use Elmers white glue, diluted with water, then when you go to take it off just wet/soak it and scrape it up.
After you scrape it up use a strainer to wash it real good, then just put it in a baggie or container to save it.

When you use the glue once it is on let it dry 24 hrs or so. Don't try to rearrange the ballast while wet or you will make a mess.

We have some threads on using the glue, I will try to find some if you can't.
Let me know.


----------



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks, all. What do you apply it with? An eye dropper?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is what I use as a spray bottle kept clogging up.
Some use a spray bottle, I couldn't find one that didn't clog up.

Once you set the ballast down to the way you want it, eye drop/drip/ or spray on the glue.
But don't try to screw with it as it is drying it will ball up and make a mess.
And like I said let it sit at least overnight to dry real good. I let mine sit 24 hours before I go near it.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, Ed is very right. You use a syringe or similar first with
a mix of water and a little kitchen detergent then follow that
with drippings from another syringe with a thin mix of Elmer's white
and water. 

Unless you are using the real rock ballast you can expect 'floaters'
that will glue themselves against the rails. After the glue sets go 
along with a sharp pointed tool to flick these stray "rocks' away
lest they derails cars.

You'll also need to clean the glue off the rail heads.

If you are going to weather the rails do it after you put down the
ballast or it will be damaged by the liquids.

You might experience some loss of electrical conductivity at joiners.
Sometimes the glue gets in them and breaks the connection.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Before you glue it down, wet it first with a mixture of rubbing alcohol and water(I use the 71% WalMart stuff diluted 50/50; make sure you get the unscented variety). This will help the glue soak in.

Personally, I use acrylic matte medium for my adhesive. It's more expensive than glue, but it's more flexible and water resistant when dry. I dilute it 1 part matte medium to 4 parts water, with one drop of dishwashing liquid per cup of solution added as a flowing agent. Matte medium also contains talc. After maling the solution, I let it settle overnight, then drain off the solution and chuck the talc gunk.

To apply, I use an old glue bottle. Dribble your solutions on the ties rather than the ballast itself. That helps keep your solution from pushi g your ballast around.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

They sell scented Rubbing alcohol? What scent is it?
I never knew that, we have some powerful stuff to scent our chemical blends if the customer needs it.
We have bubble gum, wintergreen, vanilla and cherry flavors.

But we never scented IPA, we do scent the stinky chemicals as the customer uses them as a wash and it stinks up the whole plant and workers complain.
They don't complain when it smells like bubblegum.
And it is powerful stuff as a small bottle added to 6000 gallons makes the whole load scented.

I don't mind the smell of IPA or ethanol.
I love the smell of 200 proof grain alcohol.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joefrumjersey (Apr 16, 2013)

I use straight isopropyl alcohol instead of rubbing alcohol, as a wetting agent. I have been using Woodland Scenics scenery cement, but diluted white glue or Matte medium will work equally well. I find it easier to do a short stretch at a time, otherwise I forget where I glued and where I didn't. I use the eye dropper to apply the liquid.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Joefrumjersey said:


> I use straight isopropyl alcohol instead of rubbing alcohol, as a wetting agent. I have been using Woodland Scenics scenery cement, but diluted white glue or Matte medium will work equally well. I find it easier to do a short stretch at a time, otherwise I forget where I glued and where I didn't. I use the eye dropper to apply the liquid.


Isopropyl is rubbing alcohol. Where do you find the "straight" stuff (I'm assuming 100%).

Woodland Scenics scenery cement is essentially the matte medium formula that I suggest in my post. Isn't it kind of obvious where you've glued, though.... one area is stuck down, the other isn't (I also find the ballast gets just a hair darker).

And, yes, Big Ed, somebody out there makes scented rubbing alcohol. I ran out and my wife said she had a bottle, but it smelled like lavender. Don't know where she got it, but I wasn't about to use it.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> And, yes, Big Ed, somebody out there makes scented rubbing alcohol. I ran out and my wife said she had a bottle, but it smelled like lavender. Don't know where she got it, but I wasn't about to use it.


Awww, c'mon. You could pretend it was springtime, and the scent of new flowers was permeating the air. :laugh:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Fire21 said:


> Awww, c'mon. You could pretend it was springtime, and the scent of new flowers was permeating the air. :laugh:


:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## Joefrumjersey (Apr 16, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> Isopropyl is rubbing alcohol. Where do you find the "straight" stuff (I'm assuming 100%).
> 
> Woodland Scenics scenery cement is essentially the matte medium formula that I suggest in my post. Isn't it kind of obvious where you've glued, though.... one area is stuck down, the other isn't (I also find the ballast gets just a hair darker).


91% at Walgreens. I was always under the impression that Rubbing alcohol contained mineral oil. Could be wrong? The bottle from Walmart is 70% and is labeled Rubbing Alcohol, the bottle from Walgreens is 91% and just says Alcohol. 

http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/wa...l-first-aid-antiseptic/ID=prod6056576-product

I discovered I missed a section when the vacuum pulled it up Maybe my lighting?


----------

